# Donor Car for ’69 Tempest, what will work?



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

Just last week bought a ’69 Pontiac Tempest, 2-door with a post. Not much more than a frame and body. I was planning to start looking for parts in a few months. I was wondering how much I could use off a newer donor car. I was thinking of looking for a GM rear wheel drive from the ‘70’s or 80’s to pull engine and transmission (CAMARO, IMPALA, MONTE CARLO, CUTLASS…). I was wondering if I found something like that how many parts I could get to work. I’m missing everything under the hood, so do you think I could get the power steering pump, A/C compressor, and alternator to work. What about the drive shaft, how well do they interchange? Brake master cylinder & booster? Could I make most of these parts from a 70’s or 80’s donor work on this older Pontiac?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have enough time and money you can make_* anything *_work!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

For the drive train I'd be looking for a `64 to `74 Pontiac full sized to get the motor/tranny/brackets/motor mounts etc.


----------



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

From what I’ve been reading, if I use 68-72 Chevelle small block frame mounts, a Chevy 350 will set right in the 69 Tempest. I would have to use a Chevy transmission. I was thinking that I may need to have power steering hoses made up. Does anyone see any other problems?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Fuel pump is on the other side, all the brackets are different, oh~and it's a chevy!!!!! 
Find an old Bonneville or Catalina on craigslist!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

starter/battery is on the wrong side too. (and its a chevy)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Chevelle inner fenderwells have the battery mounts. Most of the late 70s, early 80's monte's and the like are metric chassis and require adapters to work. Like they say, find a early Pontiac and pull, and dump the motor in, way easier than retrofitting everything.


----------



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

Just got back from a junk year. Found a 66 Bonneville with a complete V8 and transmission. I do not know what size. I wrote these numbers down from a tag on the firewall. 66-262 39 and under these number were 552.


----------



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

I also found a great deal on a '73 olds 350. How much trouble dropping that into my 69 pontiac?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jdbarlow said:


> I also found a great deal on a '73 olds 350. How much trouble dropping that into my 69 pontiac?


You don't want an Olds motor in there, trust me.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

jdbarlow said:


> I also found a great deal on a '73 olds 350. How much trouble dropping that into my 69 pontiac?


If that's all you can find, it should fit without issue, tranny will bolt right up, motor mounts may work, if not, just get Cutlass mounts. That will work until you find a Pontiac, better to be on the road running than burried in weeds. good luck.


----------



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

OKay. I got a Pontiac 400 engine with the transmission out of a 78 Trans Am to go in this 69 Tempest.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool, good luck getting it in the car!


----------



## jdbarlow (Jun 9, 2010)

Any suggestions as to motor mounts. Someone told me I may need frame mounts from a 69 Chevelle for a 78 model Pontiac engine.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Does the engine have 4 bolt holes for the motor mounts on each side? If it does, and it should, conventional mounts should work, you just use the other mount holes, not the Trans Am mount holes.


----------

